# Use of Field Message Pad/Book



## Swamp Cat (2 Sep 2005)

Could someone explain the use of the carbon paper in a FMP. I am an American who recently acquired a cover then the pad and I am don't understand the use of the carbon paper since sheets don't seem to come out of the Pad. Thanks, the flat tailed Swamp Rat


----------



## GNR (2 Sep 2005)

You have to rip them out to use them.


----------



## MPIKE (2 Sep 2005)

I'll treat this as a legitimate question.. As I realise that there is no clear instructions on the FMP. (unlike most US equipment ;D) 

Carbon paper (aka field photocopier) is ripped out placed behind sheet and then the magic occurs. You start writing and low and behold a copy of the notation is made. It is a time saving device that cuts down on what is known as the writer's cramp.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2005)

If you have one of the old style Field Message Books (the good ones, not the new ones with spiral rings) you will find the tops of the pages are perforated so that you can tear them out.

As we don't have scanners or photocopiers handy in the field, the Carbon Paper can be used to reproduce Orders, Duty Lists, or any other Doc that you may need to duplicate in the Field.   Neat eh!


----------



## Swamp Cat (2 Sep 2005)

Thanks! I thought that was the case. Carbon paper never needs a power cord!
Swamp Cat


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Sep 2005)

Swamp Cat said:
			
		

> Could someone explain the use of the carbon paper in a FMP. I am an American who recently acquired a cover then the pad and I am don't understand the use of the carbon paper since sheets don't seem to come out of the Pad. Thanks, the flat tailed Swamp Rat



Did you happen to get the pad at a Canex?  The ones I've seen there recently aren't perforated but the proper ones are, allowing you to remove sheets to your heart's content.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Sep 2005)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Sep 2005)

Operational issue only now  :
Incase anyone cares


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2005)

CFL

It was getting a little blurry there at the end/last photo.  Can we blame it on TGIF?   ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Sep 2005)

My unit was stood down today (but I don't really drink).  Its the camera I guess.  Only 2 mpixels and no zoom.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (8 Sep 2005)

CFL, 

Stood down from what, the BTE in Wainwright?


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Sep 2005)

Operational issue only?  Surely you jest.


----------



## chrisf (8 Sep 2005)

Don't know about the hardcover ones, if they're still in the system at all, but the spiral bound ones are still quite easy to get...


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Sep 2005)

If you can hoard FMP's do so.......

Operational only is what I have been told as well......There is indeed a shortage of them in the system........Are we surprised that a functional, useful and highly sought after field photocopier and Word is in short supply? The people who are responsible for ordering them, don't use them........


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Sep 2005)

"Stood down from what, the BTE in Wainwright"
just for the day

"Operational issue only?  Surely you jest."
The one's I posted are operational only.  No I don't jest.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> The people who are responsible for ordering them, don't use them........



A Ha!    :


----------



## Blackhorse7 (10 Sep 2005)

You are effing kidding me.  Now PAPER is an operational use only item?!?  Just when I think the CF may be getting it's s**t together, i read a post like that.  Unreal.


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

The perforations are just teasers.  They never tear along them.

I prefer the new ones.  I went through four or five in Kandahar, mostly on kit/ammo/pers/ and veh states as well as ADREPs.

I did not use an FMP cover, just a ziplock bag, in season.  The current crop of FMP covers are suffering from the "i need a bigger wallet/purse/rucksack syndrome. A proper FMP cover should be like a cocktail dress:  Light, thin, tight, and easily accessed, while allowing nothing to fall out of it.

Tom


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> The perforations are just teasers.   They never tear along them.
> 
> I prefer the new ones.   I went through four or five in Kandahar, mostly on kit/ammo/pers/ and veh states as well as ADREPs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

How the heck did that happen?

 :-[

Tom


----------



## chrisf (10 Sep 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> "Operational issue only?   Surely you jest."
> The one's I posted are operational only.   No I don't jest.



So just to clarify, would that mean only the hardcover pads? Because I've got a small stash of the soft (Well, semi-rigid) cover ones...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Sep 2005)

yes the hardcover one's


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Sep 2005)

I tried to pick some of these up from the QM and clothing stores and got told the same thing.

Operational only.


----------



## condor888000 (16 Sep 2005)

If anyone is desperate to get ahold of these things, the ones wheelers sells now come with a couple sheets of carbon paper in the back. And by a couple I mean 2. Not the best soluntion I know, but if you really need them you could always get a few from them.


----------

